# College Friends



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone made friends in college? 
Has it been easier to make friends if you live in the dorms?
Are you a part time or full time student?



EDIT: Have you guys joined any groups or tried anything different at all to make friends? Counseling, pills, anything?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope, I never made any friends in college. I never went to a college with a dorm though. I'm currently a part time student.

There were some people I would talk to now and then, but I generally keep to myself.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I only made one friend in university and the rest were aquaintances. I was full time and never experienced student dorms.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Strangely enough (for someone with SA), I joined a sorority. Prior to joining I only really had a couple of friends, and one of them was my best friend from high school. But I became friends with my suitemate who was interested in pledging a small sorority and I pledged with her. We didn't have to rush, the sorority basically pledged anyone who wanted to join. My sorority sisters were basically my only real friends in college and we still remain very close. 

But to answer your question, yes it helps to live in the dorms I think.


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

I can honestly say I have not made any friends in college. By friend, I mean someone I hang out with. I mean, I have the few every now and then in a class that I'll go to lunch with or that we chat during class, but other than that, I don't know if I'd consider them friends.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, this doesn't make me feel optimistic at all..... haha. Thanks for the honesty, though.


----------



## KRISTIMI (Sep 15, 2008)

I have any friends in university and I feel terrible about it. people avoid to communicate with me because I am too shy, too silent and boring...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Has anyone made friends in college? I was friends with one guy but he dropped out. He doesn't really live close. We talked on the phone a few times and sometimes talk on facebook. Our interests are very different as well. I've made a few acquaintances.

Has it been easier to make friends if you live in the dorms? I don't live in a dorm. My community college doesn't have one anyway.

Are you a part time or full time student? Full time

Have you guys joined any groups or tried anything different at all to make friends? Counseling, pills, anything? There are no clubs that interest me. There is a science fiction club, but I'm more into horror and fantasy. I did an art walk that our city has once. I met up with my art professor and a few students.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I lucked into friends. Some guy started hitting on me on Myspace. Turns out he goes to my college, and is only a year or two ahead of me. We meet, amicably decide to no longer pursue romantic relations, and we become friends. His best friend turns out to become one of the closer friends I've had in recent memory.

For the past three weeks, I've spent more time with them than I have spent with all previous friends combined.

I'm a full time student, living on campus if that helps. But my friends all live off campus, and one is a full time student also, and the other is taking the semester off. I take Klonopin and am only an active member of the classics club/honor society.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

i have a few. none of them are real, close friends or anything. people i hang out with:

-roommates: watch tv with them, play video games with them, eat, sometimes go to college football/basketball games with them

-friends from a religious club: this club has events every once in a while, so i see these guys whenever theres some event.

-random class friends: sometimes in classes, i'll become buddies with a classmate. but after the semester is over, i never see them again.

i havnt made a "best" friend or a really close friend. i just have all these casual friends i see every now and then. i have no one i see on a continued basis. most time i spend myself. 


if youre starting college i'd say try living in a suite or apartment with a lot of people (4 or 5 i guess). When i was a freshman, i lived in a regular dorm (like hotel style). I was a loner on my floor. 
this year, im living with 3 others in an apartment. i find this situation easier to befriend people. In a hall, theres way too many people, and it was intimidating for me. In the apartment, I could just concentrate on making friends with my 3 roommates. Thats just me though, it could be different for anyone else.


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

I made tons of friends in college. I made the majority of my friends starting in the dorms and then I made the rest outside of the dorms through other friends. I'm not the one to start a conversation, but other friends introduced me to their friends and we became friends.

I also made my 'best friends' in college. These are people I will literally do anything for and with whom I will never lose contact with.

The trick for me was to make friends with one or two really outgoing people who have lots of friends, they would introduce me to all sorts of people, left me with little work to do! lol


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I had some friends in college yes. Are we in touch now? No, not really. I don't really consider them friends anymore.

Living in the dorm and clubs are a good way to make friends if your SA is not that severe. My SA was really bad at that time so it was difficult. The other friends I made also typically had SA to a degree or were socially awkward in other ways.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I made a few I guess, but they were older then me with the oldest in her early 40's when I was in my early 20's. The average student age in the Human Services department at the college I went to was 26. A lot of them were people going to college due to be thrown out of the local factories, or improving their career. Most of them had families of their own. I also lived off campus. I lived 35 miles away so most of the time I was driving. I felt like an OTR truck driver back then. I have never seen them again after getting out. I did keep in touch with one of them for a couple of years, but I ended moving up here to Siberia so I lost touch.


----------



## likeOlikeH (Jun 29, 2008)

Living on campus def. does help in my opinion. I commute to school everyday and have not made any real friends at my university in my 3 years, just a whole lot of acquaintances


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

I think dorm room living makes it the easiest to make friends because people are ALWAYS around. You can hide easily like you can in an apartment or at a house.


----------



## GreenLantern (Dec 1, 2008)

Has anyone made friends in college? Two years in and I've only made acquaintances in my classes. I'd talk to these people for a semester, but after a semester ends, it's rare that I'll ever seem them again. 

Has it been easier to make friends if you live in the dorms? I've heard it's easier to make friends in dorms. I wouldn't really know since I commute to school.

Are you a part time or full time student? I've been a full time student.

Have you guys joined any groups or tried anything different at all to make friends? Counseling, pills, anything? I did go counseling and that pushed me to talk to people, but I got out of counseling before I got any advice on how to turn acquaintances into friends. I did recently join this volunteering abroad program and I'm considering working on campus. I'm still hopeful, I just feel like I need to put more effort.


----------



## Writer of Fictions (Mar 20, 2009)

Surprisingly enough, I have managed to make friends in college but the thing is, I lived in the dorms because I knew that it would sorta force me to get out there. The good thing is, all my friends came up to me and when I met them, they were the outgoing types that wanted to introduce me to new people. I'm glad they stuck around because they later told me that when they first met me, they thought I was sorta rude and it seemed like I didn't want to talk to them. We are all fairly close now and I dunno what I would do without them since I'm sorta out here on my own. 
The dorms definitely help. I joined one club, but it just didn't work out for me because everyone knew one another already and I just felt horribly awkward.


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I actually tried my best to make friends in college, but all with the wrong people. As a result of my emotionally empty, bitter, blind state I pushed away people who would have been good.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

I've made friends, though only one of them lives in my dorm. Aside from the friend I have in my dorm, I've met the others in classes that I've had with them. I don't really have time for clubs or anything, though I do have workstudy at the on-campus vet clinic, so I met one of my best friends here while working at the kennel.


----------



## earthgirl7 (Aug 7, 2006)

Not really; I'm pretty sure I'm way more approachable than I used to be (less avoidant disposition) but still have yet to have made an actual friend (someone hang out w/outside of school) in my 2 years of community college-- I live off campus and just from reading several relevant responses, it appears you're just *way* more likely to make a friend if you live on campus. I was going to probably do this upon transferring to university this fall, dunno though. I feel kind of dumb for not having joined any clubs or anything- I know I will at the university (much larger selection) because of certain interests I'm passionate about.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I lived in a dorm and honestly had maybe 2 friends total. "Socially avoidant" can't even begin to describe it..


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I haven't made a friend since I started college. I'm part time right now and I have not lived in dorms.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

I sometimes make a friend in each class (if it's not too big). I lived on campus but hated my roommates and the enviornment so I now commute from home which sucks but it's made it tolerable. I have made two really good friends in college and a bunch of acquaintances. I have ZERO guy friends though....


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

During my first year, I lived in rez and I made friends. I've since transffered schools (um, twice, actually) and lost contact with those friends.

I met my boyfriend at my current school, but he's the only friend I have there. Still, it's nice that I'm not completely lonely. I don't know how to make friends anymore. Some people talk to me but I don't feel comfortable building an actual friendship with them.

I didn't make a single friend at my second school, and it sucked. I was in a small program and I took all the same classes with all the same people. I found it embarrassing that everyone could see I was a loner.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Usually I just make aquaintances...but this year (Spring 2008-Spring 2009) Ive actually made some friends.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Apr 2, 2009)

I live in the dorms, but college kids are really into the stereotypical American Pie-esque scene: Greek life, drinking, athletics, etc. I'm not really into any of that, but thankfully I found some friends with similar interests. They don't live in my dorm though so I always trek over to see them.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm in my 3rd year of college and I made 0 friends at my first school that i attended for 2 years. I just started the quarter here at my current school 2weeks ago I haven't made any friends-it seems like at first no poressure it's only the beinning of classes etc, i still have time to make friends...but all of the sudden people start clicking and before u know it these 2 over here have a lot in common and they buddy up, over there thy're already friends, etc, and I'm left alone.....I have barely ANY life experience at 21 years old and that hinders me a lot from making friends-i ave no storries to tell-evrytime i see before my eyes a couple people connecting, i kind of eavesdrop and they're talking about their boyfriends, roommate, etc-i don't have any of that..except for the roomate who i don't really connect with


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Pita I know exactly what u mean-at my last school(very small student body-like 100-200 students) and here in the dorm, it's obvious that I don't have any friends. The only good thing here is that i'm new-don't know anyone so i'm kind of expectyed to have no frinds but still....it's embarassing and lonely


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I take online courses because I didn't want to be around people.. Now I feel that I made a mistake and I'm in the wrong school and I wish I could go to school on campus and meet new people so that I can make friends and just be more social.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Depends on your definition of "friend", but I guess if we're talking about people you hang out with outside of class on a regular basis, I have maybe one or two friends. I had quite a few freshman year (and by quite a few, I mean 7 or 8 ) because the doors on the dorms didn't automatically close, so we all just left our doors open for others to come in. After that though, I didn't really have any friends, and I usually just sat in my room on Friday and Saturday nights while everyone was out partying.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

in 4 years, I only hung out with someone outside of class (between classes only) with 3 people...one of which was a friend of a friend. Never hung out with anyone outside of school

pretty sad...

I live near my college, so I havent moved out..part of me wouldve wanted to live in dorms but i think i'd be a wreck. especially with the bathrooms,lol


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I've lived in a dorm both years of college (I'm a sophomore now), but the first year I was in a privately owned residence hall so the rooms were amazing and most of the people were from my area. I loved living in those dorms because the rooms were bigger than my own bedroom at home and you felt like you had your own space. My roommate was also fantastic, but she transferred to UNC so I only get to talk to her through texts and stuff now. I had one friend my freshman year that helped me meet other people that lived on his floor. The thing is, as long as I have one friend, then I can feel comfortable and be outgoing around people, but if I'm alone, then I'm as shy as ever.

This year however, is a lot different than my freshman year. That one friend I had turned out to be a psycho (literally) so I cut him off, which caused me to cut out everyone that I met because of him. I got a new roommate who could care less about getting to know me and live in a real residence hall that is small and disgusting. I basically haven't met anyone new because I have no one around to help me feel confident. I just sit in my dorm all day and wait for the weekend so I can go home.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

I think the hardest part about making friends, is seeing them outside of where you met them, (class, clubs, work, etc). and calling each other and actually showing up, etc.

but I _want_ friends, I need them. but it's so hard.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm a full time student, and I will say that I only have 2 or 3 friends. I've lived in the dorms all 4 years. My freshman year was the only year when I actually did have friends, because the doors for the dorm rooms were designed so that they could stay open. People will occasionally visit us, or I'll visit them in their room. I was actually fairly well known on my floor.

However, when I moved to a different residence hall my sophomore year, I hardly had any friends because the doors would automatically close. I've lived in the same residence hall for my junior and senior years, but everybody just naturally keeps their doors shut.

You would think that you could make friends with people in class, but I can't recall ever making a single friend with someone in class. I'm not the kind of guy that skips a lot of classes either. I attend probably 90% - 95% of my classes.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I just made acquaintances. I tried hanging out with a whole bunch of people, but in the end they were all too different to me for us to be anything more than acquaintances. I'm a part time student.


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm now finishing my second year at a community college and I haven't made one friend the whole time. I came close last year but I didn't put enough effort in to make it work. After I transfer to another college, I am really thinking of living in the dorms. At least that way, I'll kind of be forced to be in close contact with someone else and maybe then I can make a friend.


----------



## Zoe1988 (May 8, 2009)

I just finished my junior year in college. I really haven't made friends. Actually, I made friends with this one girl who i felt very comfortable around, but she suddenly started to ignore me and not return my calls. Idk why. We had so much in common and I was able to open up with her. It makes me sad to think about it.

I do have a bunch of aquaintances, but I dont go out with them after school. a girl just invited me out with some other people for next week. I am so nervous to go. Im afraid I wont think of anything to say, and ill just be really boring.

I think living in the dorms makes you meet more people, but it can be a double edged sword, bc your roommate could be wind up being horrible and make your life miserable. I am a light sleeper too, so I hate the constant noise. Yet I met my boyfriend in the dorms. He is basically my only friend. I dont really love him, but he is all I have. I went to some parties with him, but I feel so akward at them. I just stick to his side and dont really talk to anyone else. I wish I could.

In general I feel very lonely in school. I wish I had a group of friends


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

i don't know what to talk with my "friends" now.felt like i'm an alien in my class.living in dorm is pretty much the same either.i don't know how to communicate with peoples.


----------



## environment1 (Aug 19, 2012)

"Once in a while you get shown the light in the strangest of places if you look at it right" 
-Grateful Dead Scarlet Begonias


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I met several hundred and added most of them on Facebook. Now I'm Facebook friends with less than 100 of them. I have maybe 2 real friends from college. I lived in a dorm for half of it and commuted for the other half.


----------

